# What kind of jig is this??



## gowic (Dec 2, 2016)

I just acquired this jig and i don't know what its for, how to use it, or if its even complete. All I know is that its made by Oak Park Enterprises and it looks like it goes on a router table. I was hoping that someone may recognize it and tell me how to use it or at least what its used for. 
Thanks,

-Chris


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

It appears to be used on a router table to run grooves through the ends of boards into which splines can be inserted. One would use a collar around the router bit to keep the pass straight given the long slot in the jig's base.

The set up where the board sits at a 45-degree angle to the router bit is a give away. This would be used to spline mitered corners in box building, for instance.

By flipping the angled part over to the 90-degree approach, one could also use it to route rabbets on the end of boards. Least ways, that's how I would use it!

Looks like a very nice jig.

Cheers!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep^ spline jig for router table. Appears to use a guide bushing in the slot to keep the cut straight. Looks pretty well made and should be pretty darned handy if you make boxes. Looks like it could be used to cut dados/rabbets with the fence removed.

Edit: Just noticed the fence position isn't adjustable for different stock widths?? That seems kinda odd…


----------



## gowic (Dec 2, 2016)

thanks for the replies. i was able to find this post on another forum which shows it in use. I can't help but feel it may do more as nothing seems to show the mitre gauge piece in use. Also, it appears the user in that post added some extra holes 90* to the existing ones for this task. In any case I hope to give it some use.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That's good somebody knows, I might have tried slicing carrots with it on the jointer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> That s good somebody knows, I might have tried slicing carrots with it on the jointer.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


ROFLMAO


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Pretty slick. Can't say I've ever seen dovetail splines before.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I imagine you can use the miter gauge to route slots at angles in pieces. Seems to me that this jig is very useful.

I think the dovetailed splines shown in your link are kinda neat. I've never seen that before, but I suppose that's a great way to keep the butt joints tight without using screws. Very clever!

Cheers!


----------



## OldBuckeye (Dec 16, 2016)

Maybe they have manuals for their products that you could ask for.

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd
Box 280
Elie, Manitoba, Canada
R0H 0H0
1-800-665-0252 (tollfree)
1-204-353-2119 (fax)
www.oak-park.com
[email protected]


----------

